# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Hà Nội >  Carina khai trương showroom mới

## nguyetnt

Nhân dịp mở cửa hàng mới, Carina ra mắt bộ sưu tập 'Đón nắng' với các tông màu rực rỡ hòa cùng xu hướng thời trang thế giới.

Chào đón mùa hè, các nhà thiết kế Carina đưa ra hai dòng sản phẩm. Một dòng sản phẩm sử dụng các chất liệu thô, 100% sợi cotton với nhiều màu sắc, hoa văn họa tiết, kẻ... như đầm, sơmi, ký giả, quần, juyp phù hợp khí hậu Việt Nam với mức giá thân thiện. Một dòng sản phẩm sang trọng sử dụng các chất liệu ngoại nhập cao cấp như satin, lụa chiffon, cát thái... Bên cạnh đó, các showroom của hãng còn trưng bày thêm các sản phẩm dành cho bé trai, bé gái để các bà mẹ có thể tiện mua sắm.

Nhân dịp khai trương showroom mới tại 89 Nguyễn Văn Cừ, Hà Nội vào ngày 11/4 tới, 10 khách hàng mua sắm đầu tiên sẽ được chiết khấu 50% trên hóa đơn thanh toán. Ngoài ra, từ 10 đến 17/4, khi mua sắm tại hệ thống showroom của hãng, khách hàng sẽ được chiết khấu 20% trên hóa đơn hoặc mua một sản phẩm của mẹ sẽ được tặng một sản phẩm cho bé. Năm 2012, Carina sẽ mở rộng mạng lưới trên toàn quốc với nhiều chính sách đại lý hấp dẫn.

Hình ảnh các thiết kế mới của Carina:













Thông tin chi tiết, liên hệ: Hotline 0905 508 668

Hệ thống showroom Carina tại Hà Nội:

- 182 Quán Thánh. ĐT: 04 3715 2777
- 152 Bà Triệu. ĐT: 04 3992 9092
- 89 Nguyễn Văn Cừ. ĐT: 04 6674 8668
- 120 Thái Hà (sắp khai trương)

Website: Carina Fashion
Email: carinafashion@ymail.com

----------


## lunas2

không có cái nào m thick

----------


## dung89

Không đúng gu của mềnh  :Big Grin:

----------

